# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Μεταχειρισμενα (και οχι μονο) laptops

## mezger

http://www.gebraucht-it.ch
(πατε κατω δεξια για να αλλαξετε γλωσσα και νομισμα,μη μπερδευτειτε με τα φραγκα  ::  )

Εχει κυριως μεταχειρισμενα laptops της IBM. Οι τιμες ειναι πολυ καλες, απο 120 ευρω(!) για φορητους με Pentium! Το μαγαζι ειναι στην Ελβετια οποτε τα μεταφορικα δεν βγαινουν και πολλα. Σε λιγες μερες θα εχω στα χερια μου υπολογιστη απο εκει για ενα mini review  :: 

Γενικα ειναι καλη λυση για απλα πραγματα, πειραματισμο, και φυσικα για scan και δοκιμες.
Ισως συμφερει και για καινουργια μηχανηματα αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει καθολου.

----------


## wiresounds

Πες μας και πόσο θα σου στοιχίσει ο εκτελωνισμός.

----------


## nlyk

Προσοχή στα πληκτρολόγια μη βρεθείτε μπροστά σε κανένα Γαλλικό, Γερμανικό κλπ.

----------


## ggeorgan

Υπάρχουν πληκτρολόγια που δεν είναι καν Γερμανικά αλλά Ελβετικά Γερμανικά ! Προσοχή λοιπόν.

----------


## mezger

Τα πληκτρολογια ειναι Ιταλικα οποτε δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο προβλημα.

Εξαλλου και γερμανικα να ηταν, δεν ειναι αδυνατον να διορθωθουν  ::

----------


## orion

den exei ektelonismo apo elvetia apo oso ksero....
exo ferei pramata apo ekei..

cu

----------


## mezger

> den exei ektelonismo apo elvetia apo oso ksero....
> exo ferei pramata apo ekei..
> 
> cu


Ουφ, ευχαριστω για την ανακουφιση γιατι μου ειχαν μπει ψυλλοι και δεν εβρισκα πουθενα πληροφοριες για το θεμα  ::

----------


## drf

> den exei ektelonismo apo elvetia apo oso ksero....
> exo ferei pramata apo ekei..
> 
> cu


τα πράγματα που πήρες από εκεί τι συνολικό κόστος είχαν στο τιμολόγιο σου; Εάν ήταν κάτω από 200€ τότε λογικά να μη στο περάσανε από το τελωνείο..  :: 

 ::  επίσης η Ελβετία δεν είναι στην ΕΕ οπότε ότι έρχεται από εκεί πρέπει να εκτελωνίζεται κανονικά.

----------


## BadC

Φίλε mezger μπορείς να ποστάρεις όταν έρθει το laptop αν έγινε εκτελωνισμός και εν τέλει πόσα παραπάνω πλήρωσες έτσι ώστε να δούμε αν αξίζει?
Οι πληροφορίες και οι γνώσεις είναι οι μεγάλες δύναμεις στην εποχή που ζούμε!

----------


## sourlas

Παιδια ειμαι λιγο ασχετοσ ακομα αλλα με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα.Ξέρετε 
εαν υπαρχει εκτελωνισμος σε παραγγελιες (μικρες κατω απο 200 ευρω)
απο αμερικη?ειναι η τελικη τιμη του προιοντος αυτη που θα μου πει το site?

ευχαριστω..

----------


## mezger

Επιτελους ηρθαν!

Εκαναν ενα μηνα και 10 μερες (!) να ερθουν αλλα αξιζε τον κοπο τελικα. Ειναι και οι 2 που πηρα(ενας 120αρης PΙ και ενας ΡΙΙ 233) σε πολυ καλη κατασταση, εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα. Δηλαδη ουτε γρατζουνιες, ουτε χαλασμενα πιαστρακια, ολα καλα. Μονο το ενα που ηταν και καπως παλιοτερο εχει λιγο ταλαιπωρημενο keyboard, αλλα δεν δημιουργει προβλημα. Μεσα ειχαν εκτος απο λειτουργικο και ολους τους απαραιτητους drivers, οχι ομως και manuals(τα κατεβασα σε 10 λεπτα  ::  ). Το λειτουργικο βεβαια δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα χρησιμο αφου ειναι στα γερμανικα  :: 
Οσον αφορα τις μπαταριες, η 1 (η παλιοτερη) ηταν εντελως νεκρη, και η αλλη κραταει για 10 λεπτα περιπου. Στο e-bay βρηκα μπαταριες καινουργιες σε τιμες απο 20 μεχρι 100(!!) ευρω.
Να πω βεβαια οτι πρεπει να ξερεις τι αγοραζεις...ο 120αρης που πηρα π.χ. δεν υποστηριζει boot απο cdrom και δεν εχει καν floppy!Ηθελα να του βαλω και linux  ::   ::  

Απο την καθυστερηση καταλαβαινετε οτι τελικα περασαν τελωνειο κανονικα. Τα εξοδα εκτελωνισμου ηταν ασημαντα. Αυτο που μπηκε βαθια μεσα* ηταν το 18% ΦΠΑ επι της τιμης μαζι με τα μεταφορικα (#$^@^&@&%##&^%^&$&&$&#&#% κλπ κλπ)

Τελευταιο που το ξεχασα: τα πληκτρολογια ειναι Ιταλικα, δηλαδη τα γραμματα ειναι ολα στις σωστες θεσεις, αλλα τα συμβολα αναμεσα στα γραμματα και το enter (καταλαβατε ελπιζω) και οσα ειναι πανω απο τα νουμερα ειναι τελειως μπερδεμενα. Προσωπικα δε με ενοχλει αφου σπανια κοιταζω τι παταω πλεον.

Γενικα ειναι καλο μαγαζι με καλα laptops λοιπον. Αν ηταν και καπου στην ΕΕ θα ηταν τελειο  :: 

-----------

*στην τσεπη εννοω, τι νομιζατε  ::

----------


## Gabriel

Mα γιατί δε ψάχνετε στο ebay τότε ρε παιδιά;
Ακόμη και στο γερμανικό,έχει πολύ καλές ευκαιρίες.
http://www.ebay.de

----------

